# [SOLVED] USB 2.0 Drivers Aspire 5520g



## chilledwill (May 5, 2008)

I currently have an Acer Aspire 5520g laptop with xp that I recently installed on it. The problem is that all my usb ports work, but they are running with drivers that allow them to work at only 1.1 speed which really ticks me off:upset:. They should be running at 2.0 speed, but I do not know how to fix it. Please help me


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Aspire 5520g*

Go to the device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager) and scroll down to the USB area. See if you have any red or yellow marks down there. If so, right click and select "Update Drivers." If not, then open that area up with the + sign and see if you have the word "enhanced" anyplace. If you do, then right click on that and select update drivers. You should not have to search the internet for them, because they are contained in the SP2 that you put in. YOu do have SP2 installed, don't you?


----------



## chilledwill (May 5, 2008)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Aspire 5520g*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Go to the device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager) and scroll down to the USB area. See if you have any red or yellow marks down there. If so, right click and select "Update Drivers." If not, then open that area up with the + sign and see if you have the word "enhanced" anyplace. If you do, then right click on that and select update drivers. You should not have to search the internet for them, because they are contained in the SP2 that you put in. YOu do have SP2 installed, don't you?


Yes it works I never would have thought of that myself. Thanks a lot, you are the man!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: USB 2.0 Drivers Aspire 5520g*

So glad I could help you. Enjoy your rig and don't be a stranger on here. Stick around and join the fun that we have on the forum. Remember, someone might have the same problem you had and now you know how to fix it, so lend a hand. Have a great day.


----------

